# Bigger Davis taking on even larger role for Pelicans



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> METAIRIE, La. (AP) — Anthony Davis decided to honor his late grandfather this offseason with a new tattoo on his upper right arm.
> 
> The artist had plenty or space with which to work, particularly along Davis' bicep, because the New Orleans Pelicans' best player has bulked up.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/09/28/anthony-davis-pelicans.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------

